# How to post pics



## bluerunner

For those that don't know or haven't figured out yet, here is how to get pics to show up in your post. 

First step, load your pics onto a website, if you use this photo gallery thats fine, or you can use a site like www.photobucket.com . If you use this website, load them, and then click on them to view them. Right click on the full size version of the pic, and click properties. Then highlight and copy the part that is labeled url. Then when you are making your post, there is a button above the text box that looks like a mountain and a sun.








click this button and paste the url you got from the step above. Click OK and it will automatically put your pic in.

If you use another site, some of them will provide the code like photobucket does








and you just cut and paste it in. Or you have to do just like you would if the pics were in the gallery here.

SF, if you could make this a sticky or put it in the articles or something, that would be great.


----------



## fisherkid

www.tinypic.com is a division of photobucket. You don't need to sign up. Photo bucket is free but on tinypic theres no password.
Fisherkid


----------



## Drumdum

Good job explaining that Jamie,best explaination I've seen on how to download on the site.. Next maybe you can explain about "downsizing" the photo as well..


----------



## Fish Hunter

*Down Sizing Photos*

Open image in photoshop.
Choose crop tool. 
Set dimensions to 3x4 for vertical or 4x3 for hozorital. 
Set resolution to 72. 
Crop image and hit enter.

Go to edit.
Open image in Image Ready. 
When the image opens in image ready it will be in a panel with several options.
Click on two up. 
Go to Optimize and set standards for .jpeg medium quality.

Go to edit, save optimized as....
Save in a file folder named web uploads.

You will not have an image that is somewhere between 14.5k and 85k. Small enough to work on most any upload program.


----------

